

Nodejitsu joins GoDaddy - stirno
http://blog.nodejitsu.com/nodejitsu-joins-godaddy/

======
endergen
Damn, well good for them. Hope they made out with some profit from that and it
wasn't an acquihire. I like those guys.

We've been using their private npm registry at Brightcove. Time to try out npm
proper and it's newer features. We were having too many automated builds break
due to npm flakiness before. But it's been 6 months at least since we went off
of it and a lot has changed.

------
Encosia
How disappointing that GoDaddy chose to shut the PaaS offering down, just to
have these folks dedicated to working on a website builder for the lowest end
sites on the web. Seems like a waste.

